# backhoe moving to right while using tractor.



## fharden69 (2 mo ago)

i bought a 2021 cx2510 tbl, got a real good on it but the back hoe moves to the right if i don't put the pin in, enen with the pin in it still trys to go right...anybody had this problem
??? nand what is the fix to it....
frank


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

fharden69 said:


> i bought a 2021 cx2510 tbl, got a real good on it but the back hoe moves to the right if i don't put the pin in, enen with the pin in it still trys to go right...anybody had this problem
> ??? nand what is the fix to it....
> frank


Is the boom drifting to the right?, or can you hear the pump loading up when the boom stops fully to the right?.

So when the pin is placed in the hold position, do you hear the pump loading up?,
I would check the control lever that controls the boom and see if this returns to the neutral position, this would be the only possibility for the boom to shift unless the ram seal/s are leaking.


----------



## fharden69 (2 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Is the boom drifting to the right?, or can you hear the pump loading up when the boom stops fully to the right?.
> 
> So when the pin is placed in the hold position, do you hear the pump loading up?,
> I would check the control lever that controls the boom and see if this returns to the neutral position, this would be the only possibility for the boom to shift unless the ram seal/s are leaking.


that is what i am going to do, maybe there is just a little missalighnment, can only hope for the best .......lol.


FredM said:


> Is the boom drifting to the right?, or can you hear the pump loading up when the boom stops fully to the right?.
> 
> So when the pin is placed in the hold position, do you hear the pump loading up?,
> I would check the control lever that controls the boom and see if this returns to the neutral position, this would be the only possibility for the boom to shift unless the ram seal/s are leaking.


no pump noise that i can tell, i don't let it get to far before i reach back and swing it back, so i don't know if the pump whines of not..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

fharden69 said:


> no pump noise that i can tell, i don't let it get to far before i reach back and swing it back, so i don't know if the pump whines of not..


I mentioned that because if the spool doesn't center itself, then you will have a small amount of pressurised oil diverting to the ram, the loadup wont be loud if this is the case.


----------



## fharden69 (2 mo ago)

FredM said:


> I mentioned that because if the spool doesn't center itself, then you will have a small amount of pressurised oil diverting to the ram, the loadup wont be loud if this is the case.


i am going to look into that a lot closer... makes sence that if the spool is off just a little it would do this, thanks....frank


----------



## fharden69 (2 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Is the boom drifting to the right?, or can you hear the pump loading up when the boom stops fully to the right?.
> 
> So when the pin is placed in the hold position, do you hear the pump loading up?,
> I would check the control lever that controls the boom and see if this returns to the neutral position, this would be the only possibility for the boom to shift unless the ram seal/s are leaking.


no i didn't hear anything at all, tractor is loud...i am going to adjust the boom linkage, that seams to be the train of thought....thanks guys......
frank


----------

